# Rails & Stiles



## sauk_98 (Dec 30, 2006)

I am building kitchen cabinet doors and trying to copy the old profile. Can anyone tell me which bit set I need? I have tried to look at the tool sites but it's very difficult to tell by their drawings. I think the profile is called concave or round. :'(


----------



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

sauk_98 said:


> I am building kitchen cabinet doors and trying to copy the old profile. Can anyone tell me which bit set I need? I have tried to look at the tool sites but it's very difficult to tell by their drawings. I think the profile is called concave or round. :'(


That looks like a Roman Ogee to me.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

That's definitely ogee. Freud only offers it in shaper cutters but others may have router bits for this:








http://www.freudtools.com/p-370-34-stock-male-female-cabinet-door-cutter-sets-ogee.aspx


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI sauk_98

It looks like the set below will do the trick...

#6553 Traditional set
#8853 Traditional set

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop..._stile_router_bits1.html#reverse_combo_anchor

Plus the panel bit below

Cove Raised Panel Router Bits
#8688 1/2" 3-1/2"

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...raised_panel_router_bits1.html#rp_8677_anchor

It looks like a 1/2" thick panel,but it's hard to tell from the snapshot..

==============




sauk_98 said:


> I am building kitchen cabinet doors and trying to copy the old profile. Can anyone tell me which bit set I need? I have tried to look at the tool sites but it's very difficult to tell by their drawings. I think the profile is called concave or round. :'(


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

I go along with Charles M, that is ogee. The originals were done on a shaper.
Woodnut65


----------

